# Al presionar [Super] o [Menu] X cambia a una consola [Solv.]

## acidrums4

No sé si pueda explicarlo bien, pero hoy después de actualizar estos paquetes a estas versiones

```

Mon Jan 23 06:35:20 2012 >>> x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc1_p20111003

Mon Jan 23 06:35:46 2012 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.9.8.1

Mon Jan 23 06:36:57 2012 >>> sys-apps/grep-2.9

Mon Jan 23 06:38:04 2012 >>> net-dns/libidn-1.23

Mon Jan 23 06:38:13 2012 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.2.18

```

y de instalar e4rat para acelerar el proceso de arranque, con los siguientes paquetes,

```

Mon Jan 23 08:22:36 2012 >>> sys-process/audit-1.7.4

Mon Jan 23 08:23:42 2012 >>> sys-fs/e4rat-0.2.1-r2

```

seguir meticulosamente la guía de instalación de e4rat, ejecutar etc-update (la actualización cambió cosas en /etc/conf.d/keymaps, me aseguré de que todo estuviera normal, en especial que quedara establecida la opción windowkeys="yes"), revdep-rebuild y reiniciar, cada vez que presiono la tecla [Super] (o la tecla "Windows") o la tecla "[Menú]" (la que está entre [Alt gr] y [Ctrl] izquierdo) la pantalla circula entre las TTY's. Tengo 3 TTY's, y tengo que presionar 4 veces [Super] para volver a la sesión en X. ¿Alguien sabe qué puede estar pasando, o es algún bug?Last edited by acidrums4 on Wed Jan 25, 2012 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

si estoy en una sesión de consola y pulso la tecla windows o al tecla menú si que me empieza a saltar de una tty a otra hasta que llego a la sesión gráfica. 

Una vez estoy delante del gnome (tty7 en mi caso) deja de funcionar, supongo que porque gnome carga sus propia distribución de teclado.

así que igual los tiros van por ahí, si usas gnome o kde ( u otro entorno que manipule los keymaps) mira a ver que distribución de teclado te está cargando.

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que es el comportamiento esperado si tienes windowkeys="YES" en /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

 */etc/conf.d/keymaps wrote:*   

> # Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> 
> # of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.
> 
> keymap="xx"
> ...

 

----------

## acidrums4

No, ya había probado estableciendo windowkeys="NO" y pasa lo mismo. Esto está sucediendo cuando estoy sobre la sesión gráfica, estoy usando KDE 4.7.4. Y repito, sucede desde las actualizaciones que mencioné. De hecho hoy, la primera vez que había puesto a funcionar el computador, este problema había desaparecido (hasta que lo apagué y lo inicié más tarde). No entiendo que podrá ser.

No sé si en realidad esto pueda ser culpa de KDE, pero systemsettings dice que está establecido un modelo de teclado "Generic | PC Genérico 105 teclas (intl)" y que hay un mapa de teclado "latam" con disposición "Español (latinoamericano)". Parece todo normal por este lado, supongo.

Pero por si las moscas, dejo mi /etc/conf.d/keymaps como está en este momento:

```

# Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="la-latin1"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

# Loading this keymap will enable VT switching (like ALT+Left/Right)

# using the special windows keys on the linux console.

windowkeys="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol ¤ instead of the Euro €

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"

```

----------

## gringo

pues no tengo ni idea de donde pueden venir los tiros ya que tampoco he sido capaz de reproducir el comportamiento en mi sistema.

Si estás seguro de que es por la actualización, vuelve a las versiones anteriores de los paquetes en cuestión y si efectivamente asi se soluciona el problema yo abriría un bug en bugs.gentoo.org.

Por probar, que pasa si usas keymap="es" ( que es el que uso yo) ?? prueba tb. en el kde cargando otras distribuciones, igual es un simple defecto del map actual del kde.

a ver si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## acidrums4

Encontré esta entrada del foro en donde un usuario con un Mac tuvo un problema muy parecido. La solución es editar el archivo /lib/rc/console/keymap y cambiar las líneas

```
keycode 125 = Decr_Console 

keycode 126 = Incr_Console 

keycode 127 = Last_Console
```

 de modo que quede así:

```
keycode 125 = 

keycode 126 = 

keycode 127 = 
```

 y eliminar lo que está después del signo igual. Encontré, además, que habían otros valores iguales para los códigos 105 y 106 y que se habían agregado códigos para que al presionar [Alt]+[F1] (o [F2...F12]) cambiara todo a la TTY indicada.

Al parecer esto es un bug, como dice ahí al cambiar windowkeys="YES" a windowkeys="NO" en /etc/conf.d/keymap no sucede absolutamente nada. Quizá sea culpa de openrc pero no estoy seguro.

Gracias por la ayuda  :Very Happy: 

----------

